# Janspeed 32's



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

I'd like to hear from any 32 owners who have the Janspeed conversion plate under the bonnet. With the assistance of Janspeed themselves I'm attempting to find out roughly how many of the original cars are still out there, and what work was carried out by Janspeed.

So, if you've got one of these plates, I'd be interested to know the conversion number and hopefully will be able to tell you more about your car's place in history.

john


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

John,

When I bought my 32 from Middlehurst 4 years ago now, I had a choise:

The car I chose, a newly imported '92 R32 completly standard with 26 km on the clock,

or

A black Janspeed car with 70+km and modified to 450bhp odd.
All I remember of it: 
it was sold some weeks after mine. 
The reg plate I do remember, A15 GTR. 
But I do seem to remember that it was written 
off by its new young owner days later.

Both Rod Bell/Gazmo1 and Abbey motorsport will be able to throw 
some more light on to their where abouts now.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Abbey*

I would say talk to abbey as the boys at Oxted have seen some 500 skylines or so or have worked on them.
So should be able to help more.
More than anyone else in the UK I think.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*500 skylines*

i did not think there were 500 in the uk


keith


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*including GTSs keith*

Tony said.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Back to 32's*

Were actually talking about the early years of R32's here, not Skylines in general.

Tony did work on a few, back then, for friends, but most went through Middlehurst.

I have, (Years ago now) talked to Rod about the remaining Janspeed cars, and he did
know of the where abouts of a few. 
Plus he knew of the one Ford had when developing the Escort cossy, 
(Ford obviously didn't look close enought!!!!) 
The car that encouraged me to get mine.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Janspeed R32's*

Ross has one for a start!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*Bloody Janspeed plaque!*

My R32, supplied by Middlehurst, was a Janspeed one; dark blue pearl and tuned to around 440bhp. 
That Janspeed plaque cost me a lot of money as when the warranty people went to examine the allegedly "standard" car (after the engine exploded spectacularly at 180mph in France) and saw the Janspeed plaque, they said no to the engine replacement. Doh!
I sold it to a guy called Mike Henley in 1997, reg no. GTB 14V (originally bought for my 308) but I have no idea where it is now. If Joss finishes restoring the Owners Cars section, you'll be able to see a pic and description again.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Janspeed have records of the 40-odd 32's that were converted by them ( but they are still looking for the record book!). It's these 40 or so cars that I was mostly interested in.
Of course there were many cars imported through various channels from 93 onwards.
The number on the Janspeed plate indicates when the car was converted in chronological order.

I know Ross has one...'cos he bought it from me! ( Number pls Ross)


Hopefully some others can fill in the gaps...they can't all be dead!

John


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Janspeed R32*

The R32 racecar I used to have was a Janspeed car. It's not there any more since it was burned. The car was sold to Germany by Janspeed; I bought it from there. It was a non-seem-welded GrpN car with a bolt-in cage. I had a 80 liter safety tank with it, made by Janspeed.

My 2 Eurocent worth.


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Janspeed*

I know for a fact that the late Keith Odor(Janspeed founders son) had one, I once went to a BTCC open day at Donington, with the Nissan Old Spice Touring Team. and in the Paddock was Keiths car, I remember then thinking what a wonderful grey metalic colour. Would love to know what happened to it. I was a great admirer of Keith, and a great loss to us all. If anyone knows what happened to it, let me know.

PaulP.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Hi John,
Nice to see the History book opened up and heres my 2 pence worth.
Conversion plate no.91101009. was issued to the car with a registration no 1 WAR.This makes me think it may have been a Warrender Car? but the trail ends there as Warrenders no longer in existance as the original company and the guys now trading under that name do not have any records.Middlehursts have traded the car 3 times but unable to give many details as the records are archived on there old computer. They should have some knowledge of Janspeed 32's as well as Mark and Tony @ Abbey.Are Janspeed still trading? I'd heard theyd gone to the wall.
Interesting thread!
Try Steve Riches of the Group B car Club as he maintains the GT-R register.

Regards ,

Ross.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

John,
Looks like your car is just younger than mine mate!

Regards ,

Ross.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Paul,

For all I know, Keith Odor died in a tragic accident on the Salzburgring (correct me if I´m wrong please) where a car drove into the side of his car (Primera I believe ?). Wasn't that due to a blwon up tire or so ? I've actually seen it happen on TV. Very, very unfortunate indeed. I believe side impact regulations have been tightened due to this accident.

I know of another car that was in Germany that might have been the car you refer to. It was from the same person I bought mine from; it could have been the one you refer to. I'll ask the next time I meet them.

André.


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Janspeed*

Andre,
Nice to hear from you, How did your tuning session go after I saw you at Donington at Tuning Japanese?. As you say Keith died at the Salzenburgring as he was sidewalled. He would probably have been saved, except it took the medical team over 20 minutes to reach him(there were no medical team at the track). I had met him a couple of times, and he always had time to talk to anyone who was interested in motorsport. This affected me for many days as I was watching the race live, and he was for once doing really well. It is just ashame that they only change the regulations after someone dies. what are you doing at the moment regarding racing?.

PaulP.


----------



## Driftaholic (Nov 26, 2001)

*Got a Janspeed rollcage*

When you get in touch with Janspeed could you ask them if they have any door bars for their one-off rollcage? Used to be in Andy Middlehursts race R32 to my knowledge!

James


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Janspeed*

James

I'm very sorry to say that I've taken the Janspeed bolt-in cage including the side bars to the scrap yard. On the other hand, the cage had been affected by the fire and therefore weakened and of no use for serious applications. Why don't you address a certified roll-cage constructor to get the additions you want !

Paul

Thanks for the info. I've kind of remembered the outlines of the accident but not the full details. There's a saying in Dutch : " de put wordt pas gedempt nadat het schaap is verdronken" which is something like "the well is damped only after a sheep has drowned".

Re racing: next Saturday VLN 3.5 hour Nurburgring in a new Clio RS; planned to test my R34 on 5/6 April on the 'Ring.

André.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Cheers Ross,

Looks like our two were out of the same batch, which I believe may have been the first five in. (What a bloody coincidence to have owned two cars with consecutive numbers,.... and didn't realise until now  )

I wonder what your model number is...think mine is 0114 or something ( on the nissan blue plate)

Sounds like a few have gone missing over the years...but I have a feeling that the one on the GTR32 site could be out of the same batch. 

And yes... Janspeed are still there.

http://www.janspeed.com

john


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

For what it´s worth: I think mine was 0108 or so. I'll see if I can find a picture or so.

André.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Somberg

Thats interesting...might have been from the first five as well.
Even if its no longer around..at least its accounted for.


John


----------



## Driftaholic (Nov 26, 2001)

*door cards*

Andre,

did you have to remove your door cars to fit the side impact/door bars? I have a drivers side but not a passenger side, but when I fit it the door doesn't close. I don't want to lose my door cards 

James


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

James

The bars touched the door panels im other words they were pressed into the panels; something like 2 cm if I remember well. (that's almost an inch for the average non-scientific Islander  )

So: either remove the cards or accept the fact that they become distorted or: have someone do a nice carbon job....


André.

PS I used to have them door panels as well......


----------



## Driftaholic (Nov 26, 2001)

*Oh man!*

We've got to stop talking Andre! Every time I email you, I find out about all the stuff you chucked away or was destroyed etc. Also it upsets me to picture a burnt out R32 race car  

Out of interest can you PM me the price of those BBS alloy wheels please!

James


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*Janspeed R32's*

Just thought I’d add a little info to the Janspeed R32’s

There were originally 9 imported to mainland Europe up to 93 one of which is still in Germany and another I know of is in Finland.

The one that was destroyed in André’s fire was also Keith Odor’s personal car.

The UK cars were sold in cooperation with Middlehurst after Keith Odor died Andy Middlehurst took over the contract to import Skylines.

As I find out more I’ll keep you posted.

Paul.

PS James, pm me and I'll send you a contact with all the info you need about the R32 roll cages.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Paul, thanks for that.

Come on guys....who's still got one.
Only accounted for 3 or 4 so far.

john


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

John,

Does that 3-4 include the dead black 'A15 GTR' I told you about?

Weren't the cars owned by Connolly Leather from Janspeed. 
Both were here from new.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks Scott,

The list is growing and there are still lots of leads to follow up

Possibly 23 accounted for so far!!

I'll post a report when all the leads have been followed.
This may take some time yet...

john


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

RE The black one

Latest I have is that the black one ( (A15 GTR ) was not written off. Its still around but is "sans moteur" 

This was Keiths personal road car.

Still working on it....


john


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Ay?????*

Whats "sans moteur" mean?

Did Keith get it after I saw it for sale at MH 4 years ago?


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

I presume you have included the one for sale on www.gtr32.co.uk, as posted in the for sale section?

Actually you couldn't have missed it the number of times the link's been posted.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Scott.....it means "no engine"

Simon..yes I included that one...I'm still waiting for the plate number but I am told it is an early one...probably from the first five.

John


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Scott

The car that Anthony Connolly had was sold to Keith as his personal road car. I think this was reg. A15 GTR and is the one without engine at the moment. This is prob. the same one you saw at AM

John


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Is that Mr. Connolly connected with Francis Connolly from the leather ? I had two R32 GT-R:
1. H680*** which I bought from Francis Connolly. This car didn;t have a Janspeed blue identification plate in it 
2. the racecar which did have a plate.

André.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

André

Yes, I'm referring to the Connolly Leather owners.

I'm still checking this line, but I understood that both Anthony (now retired) and Jonathan had Janspeed 32's

I will have more information when I have spoken to Jonathan Connolly and Andy Middlehurst over the weekend.

What colour was the race car you bought from Connolly ( before it got burnt !)

(Trying to find these cars is like...chasing a boxfull of eight-legged monkeys three weeks after they'd escaped!!) 

john


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Hi John

Andy knows my car (the street car I had, H680***). If you ask him he'll know. I'm curious !

Re. the racecar: I have a couple of pictures @ the office. It has been resprayed in Germany I believe. It was white with red and blue stripes, much like the end '80 - early '90 Nissan factory racecars. I'll post a few pictures if I remember tomorrow.

Cheers, André.


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Janspeed*

I Have A BNR32 Janspeed Built GTR32 With
550 bhp. You Can See Full Detail's At 

www.gtr32.co.uk/daddy.html

Thanks


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*R32 GTR's*

I have been informed today(not sure if it's true) but Win Percy(Nissan Touring car Driver as well as numerous other teams) also had a Janspeed GTR R32. What was the reason for Janspeed for having all these Skylines?. I have a letter sent to me in 1991 from Ray Mallock saying that they and World Class Cars were the only importers of the GTR R32 Skyline, importing through Guernsey. These were priced at £36,000 new.

PaulP.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

To André

Jonathan Connolly actually bought three cars which he imported himself from Japan direct from Nissan. Only one of these passed through Janspeed, the one you bought ( H680 YEJ). One was sold to Keith Odor and one was nicked.

Janspeed subsequently got the dealership and went on to import a further 40-odd cars.

To Paul,

Ray imported my car, which was also "breathed on" by Janspeed. I don't know how many he imported in total.

john


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

To GTR32

Yes , I know. I have mailed you

What's the plate number?

john


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

H680YGJ was the license number. It didn´t have a Janspeed identification plate though.

So, I had two Janspeed cars then !! Makes it even worse.

André.


----------



## R32BigSly (Oct 17, 2001)

Andre could you please empty your PM box!!

Cheers

Stu


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Stu,
Will do. Perhaps it's better to email me at [email protected] in case it's full again. Sometimes I just can't keep up 

André.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*OLD AGE*

ANDRE 

OLD AGE IS COMING TO US ALL 


KEITH


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

André

No, I think it was just the race car which had the plate. 
H680 YEJ probably didn't (so Im told )

Thanks for the info anyway.
I should know more after I've spoken with Andy Middlehurst and obtained more info from Janspeed

John


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Keith´s hair....*

Keith

Have you lost your hair then ?  


John

What's H680YEJ then ? Sounds much like H680YGJ especially through the phone.

André.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

André

Thanks. I stand corrected. I guess you should know.

John


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

John

OK ! If there´s more news do post it please !

André.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*Janspeed R32s*

I have just spotted your post!

On sunday Night I Followed a Chap in a black R32 IN Bracknell Who when I came Along side. 

Told me he had the car about 8 years and that it had a 500 BHP Janspeed convershion!! His Name was Charley & the Reg was 
J **BHP the Number could have been 32 but not sure now!! 

I told him about the web site so Who knows he may get in the Web some time!

As always I did not pay to much attenshion to the 500 BHP bit But when I pasted him when he could no longer make head way he must have thought my R33 had millions of BHP


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks Bruce,

I've added that one to my list and will try to find out more.

Don't tell me you were SPEEDING. Tut tut!

John


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Saw this in Loot*

" Nissan Skyline GTR32, 1991, genuine Janspeed race car, 550+ bhp, twin still turbos, SS-exhaust, 0-100 in 4 secs, spent 15k in the last 18 months, bargain may px £15000"

I'm assuming the 0-100 is mph and not kph, which is a bit optimistic but then again so is the price.

Talat.


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Talat, 
We know about this car, (H2 PAD) and its probably more like 350 to 400 bhp. Still turbos = steel turbos? 
It is a metallic graphite genuine Janspeed car ( a rare breed nowadays), but I agree the price is a bit high compared to Davec's silver beast.

see link @ http://www.gtr32.co.uk

John


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

But As It Got The Quality as H2 PAD


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Much depends on what you want to use a car for. Davec's is set up as a track racing car rather than a street car and has many features and modifications which have also cost a lot of money.

At the end of the day, there are very few 32's which are exactly alike. They have all had modifications of one kind or another, and the same is true of 33's and 34's. Unless they are a totally standard car of course.

Everybody is prone to exaggeration about their own car from time to time, particularly when it comes to BHP figures and acceleration times. This is understandable human nature. However, enthusiasts on this board are a very knowledgable bunch.
Abraham Lincoln once said something like
"You can fool some of the people part of the time....and you can fool part of the people all the time....but you can't fool ALL the people ALL of the time."

Hence you have not received any interest in your car from this site.
In the first place WE KNOW that the BHP figures are incorrect, and a gross over-statement of the facts makes people suspicious about other information. Honesty is always the best option, unless you believe that you are dealing with idiots.
Most people who express interest in such a car are real enthusiasts, and have done their homework.

I'm sorry to sound harsh...it's nothing personal.

Good luck with the car!

John


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Power figures*

I agree with you John, about the figures. I dyno'd mine and it detonated so I got 330 bhp at 4800 rpm and 355 torque. I would guess it makes about 410bhp at 1.2 bar but I don't have proof so I tell people that. Proof will be at next dyno day. 0-60 and 0-100 may be proved at banzai shoot. No-one has worked out the torque figure yet (std cams) but the car seems quick for simple mods. Who cares though.
What is the mod specs for H2 PAD and what boost pressure is it running? Should be able to take a guess at performance then. Acceration is defined by the owner e.g. Mike Smith = fast 
The value of the car is determined by how much someone will pay for it which is an unknown and changes.
Dave


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Dave,

Your figures from the dyno don't sound too bad, 330 @4800 and your torque is better than mine at those revs. Mine hit its peak [email protected] and peak torque @6700. Reckon you should get 400 easy when its running sweet.

As for H2PAD, you can see details on the site www.gtr32.co.uk

Its one of the original Janspeed cars, probably from the same batch as mine and Ross's. More or less totally standard except for steel inners in the turbos (methinks), exhaust and some other stuff. Probably was chipped by Janspeed. Have no idea what boost pressure but I guess standard around 8 or 10psi?

Seeya at Banzai Bash

John


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

*H2 PAD*

the bhp figures was proven By Any Middlehurst


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

a quick call to middlehurst would answer any questions on the car. to either prove or disprove.


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

yes


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

I did that two weeks ago, and spoke to others who also know the car. I am therefore sticking to my original estimate..unless you have had the car dyno'd and can prove something we don't know about. 
Why not get your dad to bring it down to the Banzai Bash on Monday. I'd like to see the car anyway and it would give you a chance to meet a few of the other owners. Should be a good day out if it dosn't rain.

John


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sorry Can't Make It


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, maybe there'll be an opportunity later in the year, during summer.

Do you really have to sell the car...can't it be kept under cover until you are old enough to get decent insurance. You'll find it difficult to replace..there ain't so many of the Janspeeds around.

Good luck anyway young man...I wish I had a Skyline when I was 14...probably would'nt have lived long though!

john


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Spotted a dark blue 'K' plate with R33 alloys and beige leather interior at Option Motorsport yesterday. It's supposed to have had a 500bhp Janspeed conversion.

Talat.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Talat,

I talked to the owner of that last year.
Apparently it one of the Connolly Leather cars.
So not sure if thats been counted already.
I'm not sure on the 500bhp, as he said that was his target.


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

Was There No More News On Janspeed 32 .If How Many Did You Find.


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

Come on was any more news on janspeeds 32 .if how many did
john lowe find


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

About 23 accounted for so far. Work on this project has been suspended for the time being ( lack of time)


----------



## gtr32 (Mar 1, 2002)

HI John What did you find on my car?


----------



## radicalradam (Jul 19, 2005)

Forgive me for the lack of speed finding this thread, but I'm here now!!
I have one of the 'elusive' Janspeed R32's you're looking to locate. It's actually the one mentioned by David Yu earlier in this thread. It's been resprayed and had a few changes, but I've managed to trace it back a bit and the old reg. number and previous owner confirms it's the same car. I'm not able to give the Janspeed blue plate number today as I'm not with the car, but I believe it's number 011 from 1991..........I can supply the actual 'serial number' if you want it. If any one has any more info about the car that'd be great, I tried to send David Yu a PM but it's bounced back. Is he still a forum member???

More info to follow if you need it, I'm probably way too late for your search, but you never know.

Thanks

RR


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

ROFL... What ever happened to old gtr32???...


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> I tried to send David Yu a PM but it's bounced back. Is he still a forum member???


No , but if you need to get in touch with him , i think he writes for EVO magazine these days.


----------

